# Recycle a lens



## Boyun (Mar 1, 2013)

Sample: ISO400 f/8 1/4s


----------



## Boyun (Mar 4, 2013)

Add a sample: ISO400 f/5.6 1/4s


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 4, 2013)

Interesting. Care to share details of what you've done?


----------



## Boyun (Mar 4, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> Interesting. Care to share details of what you've done?


I have few enlarging lenses hanging round from the films days. As you can see on the picture (a thousand words), I put a Rodenstock-Ysaron 135mm f4.5 enlarging lens on a marco extension bellow (plastic cheapie $36.49 on ebay). I use "M" setting to set the "shutter" speed and ISO on the D3000. F-stop is set on the lens and focus on the bellow.

My only concern was the accuracy on the focus of the D3000 viewfinder for this lens, but turned out OK. I would prefer a mirrorless setup. I tried the NEX-7, but I like the size of the D3000 for handling. Also, the coupling I have on the E-mount in not very good.


----------



## timor (Mar 4, 2013)

Ysaron - Tessar type enlarging lens which might be used also as a macro lens. That exactly what we see here. Good lens


----------



## bsinmich (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been using a 75mm enlarger lens on my bellows for years. They are designed for use at similar distances and the light doesn't seem to mind if it is going in or out of the lens.


----------



## timor (Mar 5, 2013)

Years ago I was using Carl Zeiss Jena Pancolar as taking and enlarging lens. Pretty good in both functions.


----------



## pete_6109 (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's a digital macro solution I came up with using a miniature speed graphic camera and a lens mount from an old Minolta auto focus lens. I really should mount an enlarging lens to the camera to test it out. I'm not sure the regular 101mm lens on the camera should be used for macro work. These pics were taken with my cell phone.


----------



## timor (Mar 26, 2013)

pete_6109 said:


> Here's a digital macro solution I came up with using a miniature speed graphic camera and a lens mount from an old Minolta auto focus lens. I really should mount an enlarging lens to the camera to test it out. I'm not sure the regular 101mm lens on the camera should be used for macro work. These pics were taken with my cell phone.View attachment 40050View attachment 40051View attachment 40052View attachment 40053


Very creative.:thumbup:


----------

